
Show HN: No Cookie – Show your website visitors you don’t use cookies - illustrioussuit
https://no-cookie.kemp.app/
======
bendbro
Kind of annoying that I have to hit the “X” every time I refresh the page or
visit the site. Could you make it so the page stores some kind of state in my
browser so I don’t have to do it manually every time?

~~~
ktpsns
Well, that would be ironically if a website announces _not_ to store cookies
(as a user I also expect nothing else on my computer) but then makes use of
some pesistent storage.

Let's be honest: These badges which consume screen spaces are annoying and
nobody ever reads them. I did not realize what it says (I automatically
clicked the _close_ box) before I read the main text of that No-Cookie
website!

~~~
illustrioussuit
That's part of the point! I did intentionally try to design it similarly to a
real cookie consent banner.

It just goes to show how ineffective they are if people just click without
even reading them.

------
illustrioussuit
Hey HN, creator here. I made this satirical project for me to learn how to
make NPM modules and my goal was to release it in one day. It’s not for
serious use. The code isn’t great. Like I said, I’m still learning.

Here’s the GitHub: [https://github.com/rockhopper72/no-
cookie](https://github.com/rockhopper72/no-cookie) Pull requests welcome.

Thanks!

~~~
esilver
It’s an inspired satirical project. I think there’s value in shipping
something no-one would ever use; it allows you to see things from new
perspectives. See also: the useless machine [0].

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useless_machine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useless_machine)

------
sparrish
Why annoy my users, even as a joke? I don't get this at all.

------
masukomi
why, in the would, would i need JavaScript to tell people I don't use
cookies?!

Why not just a note at the bottom of the page with no banner that needs to be
closed. It's frustrating enough that I have to do it on the cookie sites, why
in the world would you make me do it on a non-cookie site.

------
eridius
Rather amusingly, my fairly simple ad-blocker is already blocking your no
cookie banner.

~~~
hacym
Which adblocker are you using?

~~~
eridius
Wipr for Safari
[https://giorgiocalderolla.com/wipr.html](https://giorgiocalderolla.com/wipr.html)

------
nanobyte109
Add localStorage or sessionStorage to make the accept button usable

~~~
Elzear
An exceptions of the law probably applies when it comes to storing that
particular information. If no exception apply, then you'd need to warn the
users that some information are being recorded.
[https://law.stackexchange.com/q/30739/3980](https://law.stackexchange.com/q/30739/3980)

------
cosmos05
I personally 'ok' with websites using Cookies. It helps pulling webpage
faster..

~~~
masukomi
um. no. it.... no.

That.... no.

It may help you avoid logging in to a page again, but it will _not_ help
load/pull the page faster. In fact, it will load it slower, because now
there's more data to download, read, and process.

